# 2007-2008 Winter Snow Totals in New England



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just putting this out there to check what you have for snowfall totals from this season. I cant belive how much it keeps snowing. Let me know guys.


----------



## Figueiredo (Jan 11, 2008)

Here were i live in Newbeford Ma there has been 3 big storms the biggest giving about 1 and half feet and we had one that gave about 10inches and the other 6 inches. We have had alot of little storrms that gave 2 to 4 inches of snow but all and all im happy i think the total amount of snow this far is maybe 30+ inches maybe more wich is pretty good for us.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Central Maine area (Southern Franklin County) has 100 inches as of this morning plus a "significant" storm on the way for Tuesday/Wednesday. Our average is in the 70 to 80" range.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

Lyndonville, VT 115" or so depends on what we get this storm.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Exeter New Hampshire has 99.6 as of yesterday. Im not sure if the inch or so last night was added to that. We also have another storm coming tomorrow.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

The Conway Sun (NH) reported 121" today.


----------

